# Can someone please identify this plant?



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

Limnophila repens 'Mini' OR Limnophila sp. 'Broad' 
I have no idea how this plant got in to my tank, now it's about 2in tall.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Compare the bases of the leaves for both (photos in Plant Finder). What differences do you see?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Maybe a young Limno Aromatica plant.

It could have hitched a ride in the riccia I sold you.


----------



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

Newt said:


> Maybe a young Limno Aromatica plant.
> 
> It could have hitched a ride in the riccia I sold you.


Thanks Newt. You are right, It was growing in the riccia mat that I bought from you.:fencing:


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I always thought I was very thourough cleaning my riccia mats with tweezers.
Guess I need to use that magnifying lamp I got for Xmas.


----------

